# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  کتاب برای اموزش کلی توابع گرافیکی C++‎

## slayermind

سلام  :گیج: دوستان لطفا کتابی برای یاد گیری کامل گرافیک در C++‎ بگذارید

----------


## Nima_NF

برنامه نویسی گرافیک برای کنسول را دیگر فراموش کنید (حتی برای تفریح) و برنامه نویسی پیشرفته تحت ویندوز را یاد بگیرید.

مراجع C++‎builder :

(آمازون)
Borland C++‎ Builder 6 Profesional
Borland C++‎ Builder 6 Developer's Guide

دو کتاب الکترونیکی که البته رایگان نیستند (20 $ ) و توسط نویسندگان خوبی نوشته شده اند:
C++‎ Fundamentals for Borland C++‎ Builder - 2nd Edition
Borland C++‎ Builder Programming

و بهترین مرجع رایگان سایت زیر:
http://www.functionx.com/bcb/index.htm
در صورتی که می خواهید به سرعت و ظرف چند هفته مطالب گرافیکی زیادی را یاد بگیرید، سایت فوق کفایت می کند

موفق باشید

----------

